# Cheaper alternative to Gastrogard



## Stasha22 (27 January 2008)

My horse is on her third box of Gastrogard (has been very poorly and stressed in hospital for 2 1/2 weeks and now home on even more box rest). 

A friend said to have a look at this site http://ponymeds.com/ as a cheaper alternative.

What do you think? The ingredient is the same as Gastrogard but a hell of alot cheaper. Worth a try or too risky?


----------



## _jetset_ (27 January 2008)

A friend of mine has something that she highly recommends that is as good... 

If you give me a few days I will find out for certain what it is called.


----------



## Stasha22 (27 January 2008)

That would be great, thank you very much.


----------



## air78 (27 January 2008)

I've used equine america U guard plus..... I thought it was the strongest non prescription thing available?


----------



## Angua2 (28 January 2008)

Be Careful... the active ingredient is a presription drug over here for both humans and equines.


----------



## Stasha22 (28 January 2008)

I've also used that but I find it works best as a preventative measure rather than treating a serious flare up. She will be back on it once we finish the Gastrogard.


----------



## Alibear (28 January 2008)

Doesn't coligone work along similar lines?


----------



## H's mum (28 January 2008)

Yes it does Ali - it's very good for maintaining healthy gut environments especially if the horse has had a course of gastrogard 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## Nari (28 January 2008)

Another vote for  Gard Plus, I was very sceptical when my vet suggested trying it but the result speaks for itself IMO. Nothing else I tried came close.


----------



## moorhillhorses (9 October 2022)

I changed from gastroguard onto Ponease Ulc fix recently, the difference has been unbelievable and it’s much cheaper too.

I know this is an older post it just came up in my search


----------



## sunleychops (11 October 2022)

H's mum said:



			Yes it does Ali - it's very good for maintaining healthy gut environments especially if the horse has had a course of gastrogard 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x
		
Click to expand...


No it doesn't

Gastrogard is a proton pump inhibitor so stops gastric acid production.


----------



## Alibear (12 October 2022)

Zombie thread. But my 2008 #7 post was about post #4, mentioning Equine America U Guard.  Since in post #6 the original poster mentioned she'd also used it.


----------



## Wizpop (22 October 2022)

Nari said:



			Another vote for  Gard Plus, I was very sceptical when my vet suggested trying it but the result speaks for itself IMO. Nothing else I tried came close.
		
Click to expand...

As this is for humans, how much did you feed at a time?


----------



## Nari (22 October 2022)

Wizpop said:



			As this is for humans, how much did you feed at a time?
		
Click to expand...

Given this was 14 years ago I really cannot remember! Plus I suspect I'd made a typo and it should read U Gard Plus which is a horse product by Equine America and now called Uls Gard.


----------

